# Profibus PA



## Pinmaster (20 November 2008)

Hi ich finde keine wirklich guten *leicht* verständlichen Informationen dazu.
Kann mir einer erklären was jetzt Profibus PA ist und was der Unterschied zu DP ist... und wird das viel eingesetzt?  danke


----------



## Homer79 (20 November 2008)

Vielleicht hilft das:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profibus


----------



## Pinmaster (20 November 2008)

Oh an Wiki hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Dachte die wären noch geschlossen. Danke


----------



## Pinmaster (20 November 2008)

Und weiß jemand ob das weit verbreitet ist oder guten Anklang findet. Eben oft genutzt wird?


----------



## kolbendosierer (20 November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe es bisher nur einmal mit dem PA-Bus zu tun gehabt.
Ich glaube nächstes Jahr haben wir noch so ein kleines Projekt mit E+H Bauteilen.

PA-Bus nimmt man eigentlich für die ganzen EX-Bereiche. Von E+H z.B. gibt es viele Endgeräte nur in PA-Bus Ausführung. Diese Geräte werden dann auch (teilweise) vom PA-Bus mit Spannung versorgt.
PA-Bus ist langsamer als der DP.

In den ganzen EX-Bereichen wirst du häufig den PA-Bus finden.
Ansonsten denke ich das die Geschichte (wenn du es nicht unbediengt brauchst) nicht sehr sinnvoll ist.

Wir haben damals eine VIPA 315 Net eingesetzt. Dazu brauchten wir einen ET200/Link mit einem Profibus DP/PA Couppler. Billig war das ganze auf jedenfall nicht. 

Die Einbindung der Bauteile in der Hardware (Simatic Manager) fand ich mühseliger,als wenn man es mit einer Siemens CPU gemacht hätte. 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Syntaxfehler (20 November 2008)

Also wir haben viele Profibus-PA Teilnehmer.

Wesentlicher Vorteil zu DP ist. Bei PA ist meine Spannungsversorgung auch gleich die Busadern. D.h. nur 2 Adern benötige ich für einen Aufnehmer.

Weitere Vorteile ist, wenn du z.b. P.u.F. Barrieren miteinbindest, PA-Teilnehmer anschließt, kannst du diese während des Betriebes einzeln abklemmen (Reinigung, Reparatur) und dein Bus geht nicht auf Störung, da jeder Kanal an einer Barriere getrennt ist. Sogar in Ex-Zonen darfst du diese abklemmen, da der PA-Bus Eigensicher ist !!
Jeder Aufnehmer z.b. Regelventil redet mit dir, du erhälst Instandhaltungsvorbeugende Vorteile. 

Du bist sofort in der Leittechnik (Temperaturaufnehmer , Regelventil, Druckaufnehmer usw. Messumformer auf Profibus-PA). Keine 4...20mA oder 0...10V, Rangierverteiler, Analogkarte, Integer-Wert wandeln, Messbereich scallieren.... . 
Bei PA: Kurzer Weg zu einer PA-Barriere und deine Messstelle kannst du Inbetrieb nehmen ! Dein Messwert liest du gleich als "Realwert" ein. 

Weitere Vorteile ist der Eigensicherheitsnachweis. Wenn du Fisco Zertifizierte Geräte benutzt und dazu z.b. das Power-Hub-System von P.u.F + Barrieren, brauchst du keinen Eigensicherheitsnachweis mehr zu machen. 
Wenn du mehere PLT-Stellen hast, musst du weniger rechnen und erleichtert wesentliche Vorteile.

Bei PA-Bus ist die Bus-Belegung bei 95% der Aufnehmer egal. Sprich, ob du rot auf + oder grün auf + klemmst. Egal.

Der PA-Bus ist so langsam 31,25 kbyte aus Ex-Gründen.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Pinmaster (21 November 2008)

Danke für die ausführlichen Informationen 
Aber Syntaxfehler redet vom PA Bus an sich. Ist dann dieser PA Bus überhaupt handlebar ohne irgendwo im Bus mal auf DP "umzukoppeln", damit ich den dann mit CPU's überhaupt nutzen kann?


----------



## marlob (21 November 2008)

Es gibt extra DP/PA Koppler


----------



## Syntaxfehler (21 November 2008)

Klick mal auf den Link.

Du musst immer über den DP-Bus den PA-Bus anbinden. Sprich, du hast eine SPS mit einen Profibus-DP Linie gehst auf das Gateway vom Power-Hub-System. Auf den Rack klemmst du Segment Koppler drauf. z.B. 500mA speisst du die Linie 1 Profibus-PA. Dann springst du von den Segment Koppler (Rack) auf die Barrieren, die du ins Feld setzt. Und von dort aus springst du Stichleitungen zu deinen Aufnehmern.
Beim Power-Hub-System ist sogar ein Diagnostic-Modul dabei. Da kannst du alle Telegramme auf den PA-Bus mithören bzw. kannst du aus Jittern usw. das Telegram auswerten bzw. kannst du Grenzwerte bilden, wann dein Bus z.b. falsch terminiert ist oder der Schirm nicht sauber aufgelegt ist. Das kannst du alles damit scannen. Das ist ne genialle Sache.

Dein DP-Bus kannst du z.b. auf 1,5MBit/s laufen lassen. Das Gateway + Segment-Koppler wird sozusagen die Übergabe zwischen DP und PA sein. 

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/cps/rde...B1/germany/hs.xsl/1482_power_hubs.htm?force=1

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Flinn (22 November 2008)

Hallo,

wenn Du Siemens-Bauteile einsetzen willst, hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.) Benötigt: CPUxxxx-DP, DP/PA-Koppler
Vorteil: günstiger
Nachteil: der DP-Bus muss auch mit den langsamen 31,25 kbyte laufen

2.) Benötigt: CPUxxxx-DP, ET200M DP/PA-Link, DP/PA-Koppler
Vorteil: der DP-Bus kann mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten laufen, z.B. 1,5 MBit/s 
Nachteil: teurer

Ich habe den Profibus PA Bus häufig mit Siemens Positoniereinheiten "SIPART" eingesetzt.

Gruß
Flinn


----------

